# Pineer surround sound,no audio on TV mode



## rlaughter77 (Aug 8, 2008)

My son got a hold of the remote this AM and now my TV has no sound. There is sound on DVD and the radio. When surround sound is on TV, It says "att" on receiver display. I can't find my user manual. and can't figure out how to get sound back on.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I'd have to be a magician to give you the right advice about this with so little information ..

is there a menu button or a mute button on the remote .. 

otherwise a few details about your TV receiver like manufacturer, model number size etc might come in handy so I won't need to get out the old magic wand :grin:

look forward to seeing a few more details .. if the remote has a model number please give that too.


----------



## codecreep (Aug 19, 2008)

Try the Pioneer home page and search for your TV (Model and serial no.)
Most likely You can download the manual as a PDF.

Google is Your Friend if all else fails


----------

